# Growth On Mouth



## RMKBLADES (Feb 14, 2016)

Trying to help someone figure out what this is. She said it's not a chimple, but it looks like an ulcer or pinkish growth. Bacterial or fungal infection perhaps? Not sure which since I cant really tell from the pics. Any ideas of what it is and how to treat it. Thanks


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

not sure to be honest --- you could try and isolate in bare clean tank and add salt and see how that goes...?


----------

